# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας

## Κωστας

Εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες έχω αποπραγματοποιηση δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω είναι πολύ χάλια το συναίσθημα τι να κάνω για να μου περάσει ; μου έχουν δώσει 2 αγωγές και καμιά δεν με βοήθησε ; είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο;

Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες έχω αποπραγματοποιηση δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω είναι πολύ χάλια το συναίσθημα τι να κάνω για να μου περάσει ; μου έχουν δώσει 2 αγωγές και καμιά δεν με βοήθησε ; είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο;
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Καλησπέρα Κώστα. Είχα ανοίξει και εγώ ένα topic που μιλούσα για την αποπραγματοποίηση. Πάσχω και εγώ 2μιση μήνες περίπου από αυτό το μαρτύριο. Παίρνω φαρμακευτική αγωγή και κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα. Είμαι στην αρχή της θεραπείας μου ακόμα, δεν μπορώ να πω να πω ότι έχω εξαιρετικές αλλαγές απλώς δεν με πανικοβάλει τόσο πολύ πλέον αυτή η αίσθηση. Είναι απλώς μια αμυντική κατάσταση του εγκεφάλου. Κλειδώνει τα συναισθήματα και σε αποσυνδέει από την πραγματικότητα για να μην κρασάρεις. Είναι δύσκολο πολύ. Κάθε μέρα είναι μαρτύριο όμως όσο κακό και εάν φαίνεται τόσο ακίνδυνο είναι. Εξάλλου θα έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι όταν κάνεις κάποια ασχολία μπορεί να το ξεχνάς για λίγο... θεραπεύεται απλώς θέλει τον χρόνο του... αλήθεια τι συμπτώματα έχεις εσύ?

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Τα κανω όλα μηχανικά ..βλέπω θολά μαι νομίζω ότι όλα είναι ψεύτικα 

Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Τα κανω όλα μηχανικά ..βλέπω θολά μαι νομίζω ότι όλα είναι ψεύτικα 
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έτσι και εγώ. Βέβαια εγώ δεν νιώθω και οικείο τον χώρο μου και την πόλη μου. Ούτε καν τον εαυτό μου. Νιώθω ότι άλλη ζει την ζωή μου, ότι το παρελθόν μου δεν το έζησα εγώ κλπ κλπ.. ότι ο κόσμος είναι ψεύτικος, βλέπω θολά, ένα γυαλί με διαχωρίζει από την πραγματικότητα, τα κάνω όλα μηχανικά , ερωτήσεις του τύπου (ποια είμαι, που είμαι, τι κάνω εδώ κλπ). Τα συμπτώματα είναι πάνω κάτω σε όλους τα ίδια.. Η συμβουλή που θα σου δώσω εάν δεν διαθέτεις χρήματα για ψυχοθεραπεραπεία (γιατί ζούμε και σε δύσκολες εποχές) να κάνεις πράγματα που έκανες και πριν και σου άρεσαν. Πχ μια βόλτα στον ήλιο, έναν καφέ με καλούς φίλους, να διαβάσεις ένα καλό βιβλίο, να δεις μια ταινία που σ' αρέσει, εάν δουλεύεις να συγκεντρωθείς στην δουλειά σου... πράγματα ουσιαστικά που σε κάνουν να ξεχνιέσαι. Το συναίσθημα αυτό τρέφεται από τον φόβο που νιώθεις για το πως νιώθεις. Άμα σκέφτεσαι καθημερινά τα ίδια πράγματα ή τρόπους για να απαλλαχθείς από αυτήν την κατάσταση δεν το βοηθάς το μυαλό σου. Ίσα ίσα νιώθεις περισσότερο φόβο και άγχος και αυτό θα παραμένει αποσυνδεδεμένο για να σε προστατεύει. Μην το φοβάσαι. Αλήθεια στο λέω. Το είχα και στο παρελθόν (όχι σε τόσο έντονο βαθμό όσο το έχω τώρα βέβαια), δεν έδινα καμία σημασία και πάντα έφευγε ως δια μαγείας. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου

Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Δεν χρειάζεται να με ευχαριστείς. 
Να είσαι καλά και να νιώθεις τυχερός που όλα όσα μας συμβαίνουν εξηγούνται πλέον και έχουν λόγο που συμβαίνουν. Το σώμα μας, το μυαλό μας θέλουν κάτι να μας πουν μέσω αυτή της κατάστασης. Προσπάθησε να συγκεντρωθείς σε κάτι άλλο και θα δεις θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Και εάν κάτι απορροφήσει πολύ την προσοχή σου θα νιώσεις σαν να μην υπάρχει. Και εάν νιώσεις ποτέ ότι θέλεις να μιλήσεις κάπου ξανά μπορείς να ξανα γράψεις. Όλοι το έχουμε ανάγκη να ανοιγόμαστε κάπου και να μοιραζόμαστε τους κοινούς προβληματισμούς μας. Να είσαι αισιόδοξος και μην είσαι ανυπόμονος. Θέλει χρόνο για να φύγει. Απλώς προσπάθησε να κάνεις σαν να μην συμβαίνει (όσο δύσκολο και εαν είναι, πίστεψε με σε νιώθω απόλυτα). Όλα περνάνε. Αργά ή γρήγορα, μια μέρα θα βγούμε νικητές από όλο αυτό. Να το θυμάσαι. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Να είσαι καλά πραγματικά με έκανες και ένιωσα καλύτερα 

Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Να είσαι καλά πραγματικά με έκανες και ένιωσα καλύτερα 
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αυτό χρειαζόμουν και εγώ. Μια ανακούφιση, μια επιβεβαίωση ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά. Και θα πάνε στο υπογράφω. Αρκεί να το πιστέψεις. Με την ίδια δύναμη που παγιδέψαμε το μυαλό μας, με την ίδια ακριβώς δύναμη μπορούμε να το επαναφέρουμε. ☺

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kutchunie

Έχει δίκιο η Alice. Κάποτε βίωνα αποπροσωποποίηση. Αυτό που με βοήθησε να νοιώσω καλύτερα ηταν ενα βιβλίο που είχα διαβάσει για την δομή των διάφορων προσωπικοτήτων. Εκεί εκλογίκευσα την κατάσταση και κατάλαβα πως είναι λογικό να συμβαίνει υπο ορισμένες συνθήκες, να μην πω δηλαδή πως ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν οι άμυνες αυτές, όσο δυσαρεστες κι αν είναι, γιατι διαφορετικά θα χάναμε ανεπιστρεπτή το μυαλό μας.

----------


## xristoforos28

Γεια σας και εγω περναω τα ιδια εδω και 2 χρονια..η διαγνωση μ ηταν γαδ καταθλιψη και αποπροσοποιση..αυτο τ τελευταιο με τυραναει..εχω χαθει.νοιωθω οτι δεν εχω ευατο προσωπικοτητα.νοιωθω περιεργα οτι δεν εχω ψυχη.ολα τα κανω μηχανικα.το μυαλο μ θολομενο ειναι σαν να εχω ενα συνεφο μπροστα μ και δεν μ αφηνει να νοιωσω.ακομα το παλευω και δεν εχω βρει θεραπεια..πολυ δυσκολο ειναι ολο αυτο που τραβαμε..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Γεια σας και εγω περναω τα ιδια εδω και 2 χρονια..η διαγνωση μ ηταν γαδ καταθλιψη και αποπροσοποιση..αυτο τ τελευταιο με τυραναει..εχω χαθει.νοιωθω οτι δεν εχω ευατο προσωπικοτητα.νοιωθω περιεργα οτι δεν εχω ψυχη.ολα τα κανω μηχανικα.το μυαλο μ θολομενο ειναι σαν να εχω ενα συνεφο μπροστα μ και δεν μ αφηνει να νοιωσω.ακομα το παλευω και δεν εχω βρει θεραπεια..πολυ δυσκολο ειναι ολο αυτο που τραβαμε..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Είναι πολύ δύσκολο.. και είναι και δύσκολο να το κρύβεις πολλές φορές για να μην στεναχωρείς και τους γύρω σου... και να κάνεις σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα.. και μέσα σου να υποφέρεις...

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Ακριβως ναι αυτο πολλες φορες το κρυβω γτ απλα δεν μπορει κανενας να μ βοηθεια και θα μ παλι τα ιδια.μν το σκεφτεσαι σκεψου θετικα κτλ κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει πως νοιωθω μεσα μου ουτε η μανα μου η οποια δεν μπορει να μ βοηθησει ουτε αυτη..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ακριβως ναι αυτο πολλες φορες το κρυβω γτ απλα δεν μπορει κανενας να μ βοηθεια και θα μ παλι τα ιδια.μν το σκεφτεσαι σκεψου θετικα κτλ κανεις δεν μπορει να καταλαβει πως νοιωθω μεσα μου ουτε η μανα μου η οποια δεν μπορει να μ βοηθησει ουτε αυτη..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο..να νιώθεις μόνος.. αλλά εγώ προσωπικά από όταν ανακάλυψα αυτό το φόρουμ νιώθω πιο δυνατή.. νιώθω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που με καταλαβαίνουν εκεί έξω που μπορώ να πω τι νιώθω ελεύθερα και δεν θα με κοιτάνε σαν εξωγήινοι.. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Μπορείς να πάθεις τίποτα από την αποπραγματοποιηση;

Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Μπορείς να πάθεις τίποτα από την αποπραγματοποιηση;
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Τίποτα απολύτως. Είναι τελείως ακίνδυνη. Ούτε τρελαίνεσαι, ούτε πεθαίνεις, ούτε θα χάσεις ποτέ τον εαυτό σου, ούτε θα περιέλθεις σε απάθεια ή αφασεία,ούτε θα καταλήξεις στο ψυχιατρείο όπως περιγράφουν οι περισσότεροι. Απλώς είναι ψυχοφθόρο γιατί δεν νιώθεις το περιβάλλον σου οικείο, νιώθεις ξένο τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό, δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς με την πραγματικότητα, τα κάνεις όλα μηχανικά σαν ρομποτάκι, νιώθεις κάτι ανάμεσα σε ζωντανό και νεκρό, νιώθεις ότι δεν θα γίνεις ποτέ όπως πριν, έχεις προβλήματα προσανατολισμού στον χρόνο όμως παρ' όλα αυτά είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνη. Ξέρεις...υπάρχουν πολλές φορές που σκέφτομαι τον εαυτό μου σαν τρίτο πρόσωπο.. σαν να είναι κάπου εκεί ο εαυτός μου και να περιμένει να ενωθούμε ξανά και να λειτουργήσουμε.. και όσο βλέπω ότι αυτό δεν συμβαίνει απογοήτευομαι και στεναχωριέμαι.. μου λείπει η ζωή μου, μου λείπει ο εαυτός μου, μου λείπουν τα συναισθήματα μου, μου λείπει η ζωή η ίδια. Βαρέθηκα να ζω σαν παρατηρητής,να μην νιώθω τίποτα, να νιώθω αυτό το αόρατο τζάμι να με διαχωρίζει από την πραγματικότητα. Βαρέθηκα να περπατάω στον δρόμο και να ζηλεύω τον κάθε περαστικό που ότι και εαν τον προβληματίζει σίγουρα δεν περνάει αυτό το καθημερινό μαρτύριο... όμως, δεν χάνω την ελπίδα μου... ξέρω ότι δεν θα πάθω τίποτα από αυτην την αίσθηση. Ξέρω ότι δεν θα πεθάνω,ούτε θα τρελαθώ. Απλώς, υπάρχουν φορές που λυγίζω. Μην φοβάσαι.. δεν πρόκειται να σου συμβεί τίποτα κακό. Μια αμυντική κατάσταση του εγκεφάλου είναι μόνο για να σε προστατέψει ουσιαστικά από τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό.. με συγχωρείτε για το κατεβατό αλλά μου είναι δύσκολο ακόμα να το αποδεχτώ.... 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Ποτε θα περασει ολο αυτο?περναω και γω αυτο το βασανιστικο πραμα της αποπροσοποισης..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο σε καταλαβαινω απολυτως..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ποτε θα περασει ολο αυτο?περναω και γω αυτο το βασανιστικο πραμα της αποπροσοποισης..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο σε καταλαβαινω απολυτως..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Θα περάσει όταν το μυαλό μας στην ουσία δεν θα νιώθει πλέον την ανάγκη να μας προστατεύσει. Όταν περάσει το άγχος και οι αρνητικές σκέψεις θα γίνουμε όπως πριν. Εμένα προσωπικά μου φαίνεται βουνό ακόμα.... έχω και μέρες να δω τον γιατρό μου και θα τον ξαναδώ στις 16 και νιώθω λίγη ανασφάλεια. Θα ήθελα να πάω και να μιλήσουμε λίγο, να τα αναλύσουμε ξανά. Κάποιες μέρες πριν ένιωθα αρκετά καλύτερα αλλά σήμερα ξανα έπεσα πάλι ψυχολογικά... ίσως γιατί ανέβηκα στο σπίτι των δικών μου για κάποιες μέρες στην Αθήνα και νιώθω πολύ άβολα εδώ... αλλά πραγματικά η αποπραγματοποίηση με σκοτώνει... 2μιση μήνες πάνε τώρα από όταν μου ξεκίνησε... 2μιση μήνες καθημερινό μαρτύριο... 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω 2 χρονια και βαλε δν ζω απλως επιβιωνω

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Εγω 2 χρονια και βαλε δν ζω απλως επιβιωνω
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σε καταλαβαίνω. Είναι πολύ άσχημο αίσθημα αλλά όταν καταλάβεις ότι δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα και το απομυθοποιήσεις τότε θα δεις ότι θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Εγώ αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω πλέον. Να το αποδεχτώ. Όταν με πιάνει ( τις ώρες που δεν παίρνω ηρεμιστικό) σκέφτομαι το εξής: ξέρω τι είναι, από τι το παθαίνω, θα περάσει σε λίγο, δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα. Βοηθάει στο να ηρεμήσεις η αλήθεια είναι παροδικά. Εγώ σου μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς κιόλας γιατί παίρνω ηρεμιστικά και αντικαταθλιπτικά και αισθάνομαι λίγο καλύτερα. Εσύ έχεις δοκιμάσει κάτι τέτοιο;

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλα αντικαταθλιπτικα και αντιψυχωσικα και ηρεμηστικα..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ισως σου λειπει το κινητρο για να πετυχεις κατι δηλαδη πιθανον να μη σε νιαζει και τοσο η η πορεια που ακολουθεις να ειναι πολυ ισια.

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ναι εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλα αντικαταθλιπτικα και αντιψυχωσικα και ηρεμηστικα..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Και δεν ενιωσες καπως καλυτερα; εγω οσο περνούν οι μερες νιωθω ολο και πιο πολυ να απομακρυνεται η αποπραγματοποιηση. Δεν ειμαι εντελως καλα ακομα. Εχω αγχος αλλα δεν την νιωθω τουλαχιστον πλεον οταν παιρνω το ηρεμιστικο. Γιατι πρωτα την ενιωθα αλλα δεν αγχωνομουν. Πρεπει να βρεις και τι σε οδηγησε εκει. Εγω μεσω μια ασκησης του ψυχιατρου μου συνηδητοποιησα ποσο σκληρη ειμαι με τον εαυτο μου και ποσο λιγη αυτοεκτιμηση εχω. Γι'αυτο επεσε στο τρυπακι αυτο. Μετα απο πολλες αρνητικες σκεψεις. Καπου εχει την ριζα του ολο αυτο. Και εαν δεν βρεις πραγματικα τι φταιει θα ασχολησε συνεχως με τα χαζα συμπτωματα της.

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Ειμαι απο τους ατυχους που δεν με πιανουν τα χαπια..δεν ενοιωσα καλυτερα με κανενα.. κανω ψυχοθεραπεια για να βρω τν λογω του ανχους μου..αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι μπορει να ειναι και στο dna μου ολο αυτο και να μην υπαρχει εξηγηση για το αγχος..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ειμαι απο τους ατυχους που δεν με πιανουν τα χαπια..δεν ενοιωσα καλυτερα με κανενα.. κανω ψυχοθεραπεια για να βρω τν λογω του ανχους μου..αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι μπορει να ειναι και στο dna μου ολο αυτο και να μην υπαρχει εξηγηση για το αγχος..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο μόνο το DNA αλλά και η διαμόρφωση του χαρακτήρα μας. Ο χαρακτήρας διαμορφώνεται πλήρως μέχρι τα 14 μας. Μέχρι εκείνη την ηλικία κάποια κατάσταση/ερέθισμα που "μεταφράστηκε" λάθος από εμάς τους ίδιους και οδήγησε σε αρνητική σκέψη προκαλεί φόβο, άγχος, θυμό, καταπίεση, αποπραγματοποίηση κλπ και στην μετέπειτα ζωή. Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η οικογένεια πάντως. Επίσης, αυτές οι σκέψεις γίνονται υποσεινήδητα γι'αυτό ίσως ακόμα παιδεύεσαι να βρεις την αιτία. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημέρα Χριστοφόρε πώς είσαι; Είμαι και'γω ομοιοπαθής κατά καιρούς! Το παθαίνω όταν αγχώνομαι. Μού περνούσε με αγωγή.

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλημέρα Χριστοφόρε πώς είσαι; Είμαι και'γω ομοιοπαθής κατά καιρούς! Το παθαίνω όταν αγχώνομαι. Μού περνούσε με αγωγή.


Και εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω πως είσαι. Εγώ καλυτερεύω με την αγωγή αλλά ακόμα νιώθω ότι κάτι με χωρίζει από την πραγματικότητα και ανοικεία τα μέρη. Απλώς σε μικρότερο βαθμό!

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημέρα Αice! Xαίρομαι που καλυτερεύεις,δόξα τω Θεώ!! Να σε σε ρωτήσω κάτι και αν έχεις την καλοσύνη μου απαντάς. Οταν έχεις αποπροσωποποίηση νιώθεις περίεργα τον εαυτό σου; Δηλ σα να νιώθεις το σώμα σου σαν κάτι ξένο και αυτό να σε φοβίζει;

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλημέρα Αice! Xαίρομαι που καλυτερεύεις,δόξα τω Θεώ!! Να σε σε ρωτήσω κάτι και αν έχεις την καλοσύνη μου απαντάς. Οταν έχεις αποπροσωποποίηση νιώθεις περίεργα τον εαυτό σου; Δηλ σα να νιώθεις το σώμα σου σαν κάτι ξένο και αυτό να σε φοβίζει;


Καλημέρα!!!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σώμα μου δεν το νιώθω ακριβώς ξένο. Με αναγνωρίζω στον καθρέφτη, απλώς όταν κοιτάω τριγύρω μου καμιά φορά και όλα είναι ανοικεία αναρωτιέμαι ποια είμαι, δεν είμαι η Αλίκη εγώ κλπ κλπ... αυτό που περιγράφεις λέγεται αποπρωσοποίηση. Είναι σαν την αποπραγματοποίηση αλλά αφορά τον εαυτό. Εμένα αφορά ποιο πολύ το περιβάλλον γύρω μου. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

Παιδιά είδα σήμερα μια ταινία που αφορούσε την αποπραγματοποίηση. Numb 2007 λέγεται.. εάν δεν την έχετε δει αξίζει να την δείτε. Εγώ έκλαιγα καθ' όλη την διάρκεια της, ταυτίστηκα πλήρως με το κενό του πρωταγωνιστή, τον πόνο, την απελπισία... 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Καλημερα ν κανω μια ερωτηση; μονο εγω νιωθω σαν να εχω θολη οραση;

Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλημερα ν κανω μια ερωτηση; μονο εγω νιωθω σαν να εχω θολη οραση;
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Όχι!!! Όλοι μας!!! Μου το έχει εξηγήσει ο ψυχίατρος μου. Όταν έχεις άγχος εκρρίνεται μια ορμόνη που επηρεάζει την όραση. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Σε ευχαριστώ αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στην όραση αργότερα ;

Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Σε ευχαριστώ αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα στην όραση αργότερα ;
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Όχι βρε.. μόνο την ενόχληση που έχεις τώρα σου προκαλεί.. μόλις φύγει το άγχος και τα αίτια του φεύγει και το σύμπτωμα!

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Σε ευχαριστώ με έχεις βοηθήσει παρα πολύ 

Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Σε ευχαριστώ με έχεις βοηθήσει παρα πολύ 
> 
> Εστάλη από HTC Desire 820 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Χαίρομαι για αυτό. Κάποτε υπήρξαν κάποιοι που με βοήθησαν συμβουλεύοντας με πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Και γι'αυτό είμαι καλύτερα τώρα (όχι εντελώς καλά, απλώς καλύτερα). Και όσο μπορώ θα κάνω και εγώ το ίδιο.

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

